# New Mini SUV Concept



## ggoodlife (May 18, 2009)

Personnally I think it looks pretty awesome. Maybe this can be the Wife's next ride.....

http://eastbounddown.com/2009/12/mini-suv-gets-closer/


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't get it...

But then again, I don't understand Porsche or BMW SUVs either.
And don't get me started on the 5erGT - WTH?


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

mullman said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> But then again, I don't understand Porsche or BMW SUVs either.
> And don't get me started on the 5erGT - WTH?


:rofl::rofl::thumbup:

5erGT... saw one... drove one... :dunno:


----------



## ggoodlife (May 18, 2009)

Yeah the 5 GT I don't really get, but I like the Mini SUV idea.

Mini needs to sell more than one type of car to be profitable and have a reason to have dealerships. ANd the idea of a small fun SUV seems to make sense to me.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

I like it! On the fence about getting a clubman and now I am going to wait to see this vehicle!


----------



## cubed (Oct 30, 2008)

I am hoping the Crossman -- I think that was the name I saw somewhere -- gets put inot production in the next few years as my X3 replacement. I believe it will be built on the old X3 line at Magna Steyr when the next gen X3 gets moved to US. I think a small suv makes great sense and the if it retains some of the mini's driving dynamics it'll be a blast. AND I hope and trust it will be available with a manual transmission -- unlike all of BMW's next gen SUV's.


----------

